# Brazilian plant: What is it?



## Alex Ribeiro (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Folks,

Need you help.

Emersed plant, with flowers









Another one









The Last 









Tks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm not willing to commit to this answer yet, but it does look a bit like a _Bacopa_.

Can you give more information? Have you tried it submersed?


----------



## ofridagan (May 23, 2006)

Cavan Allen said:


> I'm not willing to commit to this answer yet, but it does look a bit like a _Bacopa_.


The plant in the buttom of the last picture looks like Bacopa...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, it does. Perhaps _B. monnieri_. The one featured has flowers that look at least superficially like those of a _Bacopa_. If it's not that then I have no idea what it is.


----------



## plantkeeper (Apr 30, 2007)

The second one has a stricting resemblance to Limnophila aromatica


----------



## Alex Ribeiro (Nov 25, 2004)

The plant in the bottom is B. monnieri with no doubt.
The big misterious plant die on transport bag, I dont saw full emersed ones due to lower water level (10cm).

Tks Guys!


----------

